# Mushroom Encouter!



## Roosevelt (Apr 25, 2018)

Me and my buds were out in the woods hunting and i was noticing alot of mushrooms, all different kinds of mushroom and i cant help myself to be curious because i've read some articles about this edible mushrooms that has psychedelic effect on them and as i quite remember one of those mushrooms is this one right here https://www.trufflemagic.com/blog/psilocybe-tampanensis/ .. My bud seems to know more infos about mushroom than me and i wanted to ask you guys if you have tried this psychedelic mushrooms yourself. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I agree totally with treeservjeffco. Don't ever eat mushrooms unless you know exactly what they are. Some can be deadly, whilst others are lovely when doing a fry-up. I live in England, and if not sure about mushrooms, I can take a sample to the local chemist who will run tests on them, which doesn't take that long.


----------



## Billy02 (May 8, 2018)

I agree with both, some can be very deadly, do not try unless you are 200% sure that they are safe and edible.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Roosevelt said:


> ...and i wanted to ask you guys if you have tried this psychedelic mushrooms yourself.


So... you are asking people on a public forum if they've ever taken an illegal psychotropic substance and expect someone to volunteer that information? I mean, I'm sure there are sites dedicated to the topic, but a camping forum doesn't seem a good fit. (At least to me, anyway.)


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

That's interesting!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

As said above. ONLY eat a wild mushroom if you are 100% sure of the identification. Sometimes you won't know right away if its poison, then three days later you die of liver failure. Get books, take classes, become your own foraging expert.


----------



## Wendigo (Dec 31, 2019)

Always take a mushroom field guide with you to identify anything before you try it. Be careful, they could kill you.


----------



## barongan (Aug 8, 2018)

treeservjeffco said:


> Hello Roosevelt,
> Please be careful when you try any new mushrooms, and do thorough homework first. I'm not sure about this mushroom, so wait for others to chime in. In the tree trimming work I've done, I've never seen this mushroom before.
> 
> Feel free to check out my website (www.treeservice-jeffersoncounty.com) if you need any more information on tree removal work in general.


Agree


----------



## dangeun (Feb 2, 2020)

Wild mushrooms could be dangerous if eaten. Better leave them behind if you don't have intensive knowledge about the different mushroom species. That goes the same with other rootcrops plants.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

francheslove19 said:


> There is a lot of new information coming to light and it would be useful if you could give some updates since your opinion is so valued. Also try this recommended roofing service near your town.. Browse their offered services..Thanks


Could he do a quote for me. I live in Manchester, England:vs_laugh:


----------



## Seomdham09 (Apr 21, 2021)

Super site! I am Loving it!! Will return once more.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

losangelescustomsbroker07 said:


> Very informational content this is very unique. Thanks! food imported from mexico


That link opens a customs broker from Mexico site

Looks like SPAM to me; posted by someone with "broker" in his name. Please do not click on it... nothing to do with camping or mushrooms.

Enjoy!

Edit; I pickup and discard TRASH around camp too!


----------

